# Oscar Broke My Thermometer. What Do I Need To Do?



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

I had my Oscar break my top fin floating thermometer. Besides finding and removing the glass is there anything else I need to do. I would not imagine these have mercury or anything dangerous in them since I would imagine this is something that can happen regularly. Also any recommendations on digital thermometers? I have learned my lesson with the glass ones.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I have a Coral Life digital thermometer that I've been using for a couple of years. It works fine for me.

Water changes never hurt but I don't think the liquid is toxic. I'm sure there are other members who know for sure though.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

i had an iridescent shark that did that many years ago, he was a good 11 inches or so, he freaked out one day as they usually do and ran right into the heater and broke it.  i did not realize till the next day when i saw almost all his skin gone. do not know if he was electrocuted, tore up from the glass or the chemicals in the heater but he did die a few days later. even after meds. 

i wish i could tell you the exact reason but i really do not know. noone had a great answer for me either, i called pet shops, vets etc. and no-one seemed to know. :-? 
you could try to call the company to see if there is anything dangerous in there? just a thought! :idea:

(probably for the injury though) but what was recommended for me was to do 30-40% water change daily for 3-6 days. add meds for his skin. but that didnt help me. he was to far too injured.

hope yer fishy turns out a-o.k.! :fish:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Glass thermometers use alchohol instead of mercury , and either way neither is good for the fish. Do a good sized water change( about 50% or so at least) and make sure to get the rest of the glass out , and you should be good. I had an oscar that decided to destroy one several years ago and thats what I did, and I had no problems. The big thing is the glass . I thought I had got it all, but for about a month every time I looked in the tank I would see a piece I had missed. Get yourself one of those stick on digital ones, fish never break those! :lol:


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a quick update. I now have a coral life digital thermometer in this tank. As far as the old thermometer the red liquid inside was not broken. Just the outside shell. The little balls (not sure what they are made out of) were all in one corner. I was able to grab a couple scoops of gravel, and I got them all. I should be fine now. I have learned the hard way NO GLASS THERMOMETERS WITH OSCARS.


----------

